# Video:2 gums, ideal for 101's



## Ekka (Aug 4, 2006)

This is a huge video.

I appologise about the quality at points but it's hard sometimes when light plays games. And trying to control the background sounds like crows is impossible.

Anyway, good instructional value for noobs here as we climb, rig etc 2 gums. I am a big fan of knotless rigging using rope slings or loops, I think that it's idiot proof and quicker on the ground. Plus the climber can have more than one sling so he can head off to the next piece and sling it while the groundies muck around with the cut piece.

60.7mb and 12mins wmv

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/2gums.wmv


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 4, 2006)

Good video ekka. It's always fun to watch some else's techniques. It always amazes me how many of these "tricks" become habit and you don't even think about how much time they will save newbies (like keeping your rope from running through the pulley.)


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 4, 2006)

Slayer - that was excellent. Thanks very much. 

Couple of questions:

In addition to the flipline, you have an additional running bowline that is attached to the tree and to the center ring of your harness? How is that bowline rope attached to you?

So you are pulling up two loops at the same time there? 

Cheers!

Dean


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 4, 2006)

Good video, as usual. opcorn: 


I think that crow was laughing at you! 


What size saws were you using?


----------



## Ekka (Aug 4, 2006)

I was using ms200T with 14" bar and an 046 with 22" bar.

Yes, you take up 2 ropes, so you are flipping 2 at a time (sort of).

The choked bowline is to the centre D's. The split tail is on a biner with a double fishermans. The climbing line is attached to biner with figure 8.

Ha, you'll soon switch onto that lowering rope shooting to the top of the tree when you are 50' below it.

and watch those noobs on the lowering rope, they seldom let it run and clobber you in the legs. I call em "bank robbers"

... they hold every thing up.


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 4, 2006)

*Great vid*

just wonderin looked like you coulda took it in like 3 pieces just wonderin why not pop top n so on or just kanga over whole tree?


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Ha, you'll soon switch onto that lowering rope shooting to the top of the tree when you are 50' below it.
> 
> and watch those noobs on the lowering rope, they seldom let it run and clobber you in the legs. I call em "bank robbers"
> 
> ... they hold every thing up.


Ha Ha. Yeah I hate having newbies on a rope. Had one helping me this last week on a couple of big jobs and he for some reason thought it was the coolest thing to pull on the rope as hard as he could to get the end back into the tree. Now my two groundies are well trained so I don't put a hitch in often but after watching this guy pull end of the rope over my head a couple of times, I had to start doing it again. I think one of the hardest things to teach a new roper is the "wrist flip" that will send the rope from a leaner on one side of the tree into your hands on the other side (before they pull the rope up of course). Ah got to love newbs


----------



## Ekka (Aug 4, 2006)

l2edneck said:


> just wonderin looked like you coulda took it in like 3 pieces just wonderin why not pop top n so on or just kanga over whole tree?



We were restricted on room. The laneway we were in was narrow. Branches of the trees were in other trees and would create a tangled chitfight.

The land was sloping downwards toward the tree, it had rained heavily for 2 days prior so no need to stress anyone out. Behind us was that building so we didn't want anything down there or caught on the gutters.

Many times the gains made to the climber by bombing down big bits stuffs the groundies up. If it's relatively easy to cut 3 bits up there and not have a 10 minute tangle on the ground I'll usually do it. I do this coz I've groundied for other climbers who basically only care for themselves cutting off half a friggin tree to fit in a 10' x 10' spot on the ground. You are cutting limbs off gutters, fences etc and I think ... "why didn't you just take a few more bites mate?"

They're idea is to get out of the tree as fast as they can, they'll just cut it off and one guy if I whined about it would just say "deal with it". Also, this is when it is most likely that your lowering rope gets cut.

Sure there's times when you have no choice but to do it, like bad high point and you cant get out on a limb etc but that wasn't the case here.

Also I mentioned that the ground and the bank was soft so we didn't want to test out stability or have people slipping down the hill etc.

It was a straight forward job and enjoyable so might as well take the time to do some vid and have fun too.

I hope that helps you understand. I know that there's many ways to do a job, and perhaps no 2 climbers are the same. Cheers


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 5, 2006)

> We were restricted on room. The laneway we were in was narrow. Branches of the trees were in other trees and would create a tangled chitfight.
> 
> The land was sloping downwards toward the tree, it had rained heavily for 2 days prior so no need to stress anyone out. Behind us was that building so we didn't want anything down there or caught on the gutters.




thats why we are the pros leadin the way 

btw ty for answering my question above

how many hours till i get a black shirt????


----------



## Ekka (Aug 5, 2006)

HAHA 5.5 hours to go!

And I'm on the Gold Coast visiting the rellies. I took my PC down there along with the video camera and all the prizes so I can show the whole shabang.

This is some great fun and a big give-away with 10 lucky people out there.

Around 1:10 chance of winning something.

And my kids do the drawing so there's no cheating ... they're only 3 and 6 so they cant read properly yet.


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 5, 2006)

*Heres some pics to pass the time...*

a beauty
View attachment 36790

very perty
View attachment 36791


got vids none of me trimming 
im a 1 man bandit
but is sure a pertyyyyyyyy palm 'Slayer'


----------



## Ekka (Aug 5, 2006)

Ooops, you stuffed up on that one, you left the head! hahaha

Now I bet that was a radical clean coz the customer wanted every cent worth, give it a good shave so ya not back for a couple of years.

You remind me of me about 6 years ago.

I had all these nice ladders for doing those chitsticks. No spike marks etc.

Then they got bigger and bigger and the ladders stopped reaching.

Then I sold the ladders and tried to avoid cleaning them but you just keep getting them. So I just write on my bids that they'll be spur climbed on the way up only.

I bet there was a fair swag of crap on the ground.

What do you charge for that there?

Around here we get anywhere between $40 and $80 for one like that.


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 5, 2006)

50 bucks bud n when they get taller than my 28' or are around screen or fancy shubs n statues i charge more im not settin the woods on fire but lot better than climbing for a hunded a day i try not to hook anything if i can do it from a ladder or free climb it (with saddle n rope n lanyard of couse)


----------



## Ekka (Aug 5, 2006)

I stopped using ladder when I fell off one, ouch, bad!

I had a chain in the end so they sat nicely against the tree.

The feet slipped on the way up, the ladder slid down the tree with me on it, about 15' up, so screw the ladders, I hate them.

It's that journey on the ladder to the tree that sucks.


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 5, 2006)

*that sux*

guess that the diff styles you mentioned in an earlier post i dont like hooks as much cuz there a pain on yer feet,hips,ankles n the tree much easier to position ladder tie in n eat roach crap 

i have slid out and also gaffed out just an occupational hazzard


----------

